# New Archer from Mass



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

on a Budget huh....check out our line of Apline's Bear Claw and Soft Loc Quivers... Plus they come in a Skulz Camo pattern also.


----------



## Braaap725 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow thanks for the fast reply I appreciate it...and I already checked out those quivers lol. Great find in the camo I'll definitely consider them :shade:
Thanks again


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Braaap725. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Braaap725 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, but my 2010 Madness XS apprently has been discontinued from factory production...So I just went to my local PSE dealer and pre-ordered a 2011 Madness XS in Skulz camo instead!! Should be a few weeks but I'm told its gonna be the same bow for the same price but a bigger, faster cam on it! :teeth:


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome Braaap725

http://www.trophyridge.com/quivers/arrow-cage/

These are awesome quivers...... light, rugged, quiet, overall the best quiver I have ever taken in the field...... (by far)
I personally like a two piece, because arrows don't flex if bow is on side. Depending on what bow balance wants (and what you like), it also places weight lower on the bow. Two piece doesn't come with the hanging strap, but I find it too short to be useful. (Both include the holes so you can add your own longer one to either if you want.)

~Also comes with all mounting hardware for most bows.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

